# Area III results



## Crabtree Farm (Jan 4, 2010)

This is the information I received in regards to the Area III Ratification.

_The result of the Area III Ratification Vote indicates the Area III Director Election held in October, 2010 will NOT BE RATIFIED and a Special Election will be held in the near future. _

Watch the Area III Website for further information.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the information.


----------

